# Waitlist came through!



## JPrisco (Nov 17, 2012)

My waitlist for a 2 BR lockoff standard view for 2/17 came through at Bay Lake Towers!  So excited.  That Sunday the 17th is booked everywhere except SSR.  I was not looking forward to moving after one night.  So now we have all 4 nights at BLT, then 9 nights at Boardwalk villas (2 DVC points and 1 week RCI exchange).  
JP


----------



## chriskre (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats.  Very exciting.


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 18, 2012)

very exciting, enjoy


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice!!! We have also had great success with the wait list.  Enjoy!!


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 3, 2012)

Not a waitlist but an RCI exchange, we got into the Boardwalk in June.


----------



## nursie (Dec 4, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> Not a waitlist but an RCI exchange, we got into the Boardwalk in June.



We got into Boardwalk in June too! If you see a loud group of kids ages 5-17 (6 of them) and 2 really tired parents trying to keep track of them and we are carrying REALLY tall drinks from the bar, that would be us, :hysterical:

We are there June 15-22. When are you there?


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 6, 2012)

We will be at the boardwalk from the 15th - 22nd with our 2DS: 17 and 15. We will be the adults with the refillable mugs, adult style :ignore:, from our room supply of drinks. Then we currently head over to SSR for a week followed by another week at BWV but just DS #2 and I. Maybe we will see you at the pool during our afternoon relax time..


----------



## nursie (Dec 7, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> We will be at the boardwalk from the 15th - 22nd with our 2DS: 17 and 15. We will be the adults with the refillable mugs, adult style :ignore:, from our room supply of drinks. Then we currently head over to SSR for a week followed by another week at BWV but just DS #2 and I. Maybe we will see you at the pool during our afternoon relax time..



Love it! See you there. We may have a flask next to our refillable mugs as well.


----------

